# Tires for Jeep CJ5 plow rig



## mark24 (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm considering the purchase of new tires for my junker. Paid $2k for a 1976 Jeep CJ5 304 V8. Came with Meyer plow setup. This thing is even equipped with all of the lights for plowing. Strobes front and rear.

Anyway, the tires are so..so and leak air slowly. Could use a boost. I want excellent snow traction for plowing and the ability to go through some deeper snow. I don't think I want studs or chains. So, looking for some ideas/opinions on new tires.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

You'll probably get recommendations on everything from selling the Jeep to lifting it 7", and it will probably also take about 5 posts before you get a productive response (just look at mine!).

I'd say you were right on the other thread about chains scuffing up the garage slab, but I don't think studs will do as much to it (people correct me if I'm wrong).

Good luck!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Winter tires such as the Dunlop Blizac are fantastic snow tires!


----------



## watchamakalit (Jan 11, 2004)

There are alot of opinions out there one tires for plowing. Almost as many as plow choices. I prefer BF Goodrich AT's I had a jeep comanche and the truck would stall before you could spin those tires in 4X4 while pushing snow. I loved them. Just my .02


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I prefer the round ones compared to the square ones  hee hee, just thought that i would start the joking around  anyway your going to get alot of recommendations that will probably make you more confused than when you posted the question good luck.


----------



## '76cj5 (Dec 12, 2003)

I'e used both mentoned aboe and they are great. I use Blizzacks on all my jeeps. I'm usin Kuhmos on my 76 cj5 right now and they were excelent for plowing for about 3 years. I could stall the engine pushing back snow baks with thse tires. 

Have fun with it.


----------



## mark24 (Mar 21, 2006)

What model Kuhmo's?


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

I had a 76 cj5 with gumbo monster was a beast. Hope its not mine sold it to dad's friend up north about 15 years ago hope its still running.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

BFG a/t ko's.one of the best plowing ,off road and road tires out there.
jmo


----------



## mark24 (Mar 21, 2006)

fernalddude;428717 said:


> I had a 76 cj5 with gumbo monster was a beast. Hope its not mine sold it to dad's friend up north about 15 years ago hope its still running.


Those tires look good. What kind were they? Gumbo Monster's?

That's not the one I own, but is very similar.


----------



## mark24 (Mar 21, 2006)

Has anyone used the TrXus STS AT? I like the look of that tire and it supposedly does well in snow.

see the reviews here.
http://www.jeepreviews.com/jeep-parts-reviews/150/interco-trxus-tires/


----------



## '76cj5 (Dec 12, 2003)

mark24;428587 said:


> What model Kuhmo's?


They were whatever AT's were available at the time. I'll have to look but they don't sell the same tire now in the size I bought. 33X12.5-15.


----------



## Novi plow boy (Sep 25, 2007)

On my jeep i had good year A/T on it and they were way past due and thy worked fine, i was usually plowing in 2wd, look on Craigslist.com to see if there are any tires on there since new ones are so expensive. I picked up some Mickey Thompsons with rims and they had 500 miles on them for $250 and did a fantastic job. Everyone has their opinions on tires but realisticly any A/T ot M/T tire is gonna do fine.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

watchamakalit;427119 said:


> There are alot of opinions out there one tires for plowing. Almost as many as plow choices. I prefer BF Goodrich AT's I had a jeep comanche and the truck would stall before you could spin those tires in 4X4 while pushing snow. I loved them. Just my .02





SnoFarmer;428726 said:


> BFG a/t ko's.one of the best plowing ,off road and road tires out there.
> jmo


I agree with these guys. thats what i had on my jeep(even wider than most would recomend and still worked great), and had them on other vehicles as well and have zero complaints!!


----------

